# Lighting for a 20 Long



## fhsrmoore10 (Feb 21, 2010)

I was looking at getting a light for my 20 gallon long that would support low light plants. I don't have the money to spend a ton on lighting. I found a simple fluorescent fixture with a 20w 8000K bulb. Would this we enough for low light plants? Thanks


----------



## BV77 (Jan 22, 2005)

Plants like light in the 5000-6700k color rating.....These bulbs can be found at Lowe's etc. GE sunshine bulbs are 5000k and the daylight bulbs are 6700k. Either would work well for plants. My icon illustrates what can be done with these "cheap" bulbs.


----------



## kcrunch (Aug 17, 2012)

It's crazy but I have found the cheaper the light the better the growth. Sounds crazy but so true.


----------



## ZebraDanio12 (Jun 17, 2011)

Honestly, I use a 6500k and a 1000k and works just the same.


----------

